# FAMU - Cinematography "CINKK"



## Chris W (Sep 14, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School FAMU - Cinematography "CINKK". Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school FAMU - Cinematography "CINKK" has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Dec 15, 2022)

The film school FAMU - Cinematography "CINKK" has been updated:

They've now re-accredited the program as three years instead of 2.


----------

